# Youth Hunts



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

My boy (12) just passed his hunter safety and is really excited to hunt.
Because he just passed, we haven't applied for anything yet.
What youth hunting opportunities do you guys recommend?
He's interested in Deer but I've not yet read up on if we can still get a tag this year for him.
He's also interested in Grouse so we'll do some of that this fall.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Mavis13 said:


> My boy (12) just passed his hunter safety and is really excited to hunt.
> Because he just passed, we haven't applied for anything yet.
> What youth hunting opportunities do you guys recommend?
> He's interested in Deer but I've not yet read up on if we can still get a tag this year for him.
> He's also interested in Grouse so we'll do some of that this fall.


Access to various weapons or rifle only? Still some great deer/elk opportunities.

And with some of the new items that just passed, you can really keep the shotgun busy this fall.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

You've missed the main draws for big game this year. Depending on weapon choice you can still get permits though.

I believe there are Archery tags readily available for deer, not sure about elk.
The OTC elk tags (rifle/spike only areas) will go on sale on the 10th of July so you can easily pick those up.
Leftover deer tags will convert from archery to muzzleloader then to rifle on various dates so you still could grab those as well.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

There are a handful of Cache/Meadowville Archery LE elk tags... Literally 6-8.

There are TONS of youth archery deer as well as some General Archery and ML tags available. 

OTC Elk and remaining LE big game permits go on sale the 10th of July at 8 a.m. and the remaining general/youth deer permits go on sale the 15th of July at 8 a.m. Any remaining antlerless permits go on sale the 17th of July at 8 a.m.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Rifle and shotgun only; he's not yet big enough to hold up my muzzy and he's not an archer.
Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Not sure if you want to go the elk route, but you can buy him a spike tag and then purchase a "control" antlerless permit. It will be a $100 investment, but he will be able to hunt both a cow and spike at the same time-- more chances at pulling the trigger. Just a thought.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

If you are willing to drive, look into a leftover doe/fawn antelope tag from Wyoming. IMHO, it is a great intro to hunting. You typically see a lot of animals, and success rates are high. They go on sale in July. Some units have leftover antelope buck permits and/or deer as well. You could look into those units and do a combo hunt.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

One more question; My boy's hunting licence that he got for completing hunters ED is not clear on what kind of a licence it is. I assume its for everything (big, upland, waterfowl) but looking for confirmation.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

My wife just completes hers as well. The licence is only for small game you must purchase big game tags in addition to the combination license he has now


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm aware that tags are required for big game in addition to a licence. I was just currious if it was also a big game. I've never understood why we must have a big game license anyway; by itself you cant hunt anything in utah. So why not just charge the correct amount for the tags? Typical government waste IMO.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

You do not have to purchase another license in addition to the one that he already has. You only have to purchase big game tags for the species he choose to hunt.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not sure I want to get my grandson started in big game hunting if he is going to live in Utah. The DWR is taking all the fun out of it these days.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

redleg said:


> I'm not sure I want to get my grandson started in big game hunting if he is going to live in Utah. The DWR is taking all the fun out of it these days.


For a youth????? There is all kinds of opportunity for them out there. Now once he turns 18 and has to go it with the big boys is when there is no more fun.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Don't rob him of the opportunity


----------

